# Flame licker engine



## dparker (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello All: Trying to learn to use a new camera and post a video of some of my engines.
Please be patient---my Daughter is trying to teach me what to do as I am a slow learner.
This is a early model on mine ---The Flame Licker:

http://www.youtube.com/v/XSaT_lAJ46k&hl=en&fs=1

don


----------



## rake60 (Sep 5, 2008)

I love flame lickers!

Great video don!

Rick


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice one Don, I like the way they work.... Still yet to get the mind to build one.... Got too many other things on at the mo' !

Good video work too, the secret.... Get all the action and angles with the least amount of shake!! You seem to have got that sorted ;D

Anymore to come? 


Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 6, 2008)

Lovely Don, I hope we are going to get treated to videos of all the little works of art on that bench!!!!! :bow:


----------



## Gearsguy (Oct 20, 2008)

Great video. I made one of those flame lickers and never could get it to run. Your casting kit appears to be the same as mine. I saw a couple of things that may solve my problems. First my flame is one tenth as strong as yours plus the hood you put over the opening is a great idea. Thanks.

What kind of fuel are you using?


----------



## dparker (Oct 20, 2008)

Gearsguy: Welcome to the forum, it is a friendly place to be and the talent here is amazing! 
 Thank you for your comments. The fuel I am using at this time is Kerosene for Aladdin lamps but it is quite smoky and smells up the house. The hood is made from some brass flat stock I had and soldered together and seems to be able to stay together with the heat. 
A little real light oil in the back of the cylinder speeds the engine up when it is warmed up and running. My Son got it to run even faster by holding a lighter so it's flame would also go under the hood. Wish I had a photo tach like I had at work to measure the speed!
don


----------



## Phelonius (Feb 6, 2009)

The only flame licker I have seen used a reed valve. The one shown here seems to use a slide valve. Good work.

 Pheloniousp


----------



## Stan (Feb 6, 2009)

Don: Can you tell me what the mounting base is? Stan


----------

